# no inicia startx desde la instalacion de KDE [SOLUCIONADO]

## martin.msr

Hola, tengo un poblema. Instale kdebase-startkde con

```
 # emerge kdebase-startkde
```

y luego de estar unas horas, me encuetro con que no puedo iniciar las X.

Al dar  # startx

no inicia y en  xorg.0.log es igual al que se presentaba cuando iniciaba correctamente, pero con la diferencia que las ultimas lineas aparece lo siguiente:

```

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Luego, probe con:

```
# startkde 
```

y tampoco.

Luego:

```
#startkde 2>error.txt 
```

y luego de no iniciar encuentro lo siguiente en el archivo "error.txt":

```
  GNU nano 2.0.2             Fichero: ekde.txt                                  

xsetroot:  unable to open display ''

xset:  unable to open display ""

xset:  unable to open display ""

xset:  unable to open display ""

xsetroot:  unable to open display ''

startkde: Starting up...

startkde: Running kpersonalizer...

kwin: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

....

....

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

```

Alguien puede tirarme unas pistas de que esta pasando???????? graciasLast edited by martin.msr on Mon Aug 06, 2007 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrías postear el contenido completo de tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log y de tu .xinitrc?

 *Quote:*   

> xsetroot:  unable to open display ''

 

startkde no va a funcionar a menos que encuentre un servidor X corriendo previamente, por eso ese mensaje de error y todos los que le siguen. Tu problema aparentemente no es kde si no el servidor X.

Para que funcione el comando startkde, deberías editar tu .xinitrc y agregar una línea que diga: exec startkde

Salud!

----------

## sirope

Prueba editando tu ~/.xinitrc:

```
echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

Con esto debería funcionarte startx.

Mejor le das una mirada a la guía de configuración de Xorg y KDE, no sea que se te haya quedado algo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Aunque si tu errror.txt dice que no puede conectar con las x, lo mejor sería que tuvieramos tu xorg.conf.

Suerte, y un saludo!

----------

## martin.msr

Hola, queria aclarar que antes de ejecutar  

```
#startkde
```

 ejecutaba 

```
#startx 
```

 pero obtengo el mismo resultado. Otro aclaracion es que mi xorg.conf no creo que sea incorrecto pues antes de intalar kdebase-startkde funcionaba perfectamente (luego de varios intentos)  :Smile: 

 Aca dejo mi Xorg.0.log, xinit y xorg.conf:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Martin 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 20:07:24 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

Build Date: 04 August 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug  6 08:34:21 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x69ce40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,03ea card 1043,8234 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,03e0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,03eb card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,03f5 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,03f1 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,03f2 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,03f3 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,03f0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,03ec card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,03ef card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,03f6 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:1: chip 10de,03f6 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,03e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,03d0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdff00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:13:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 01:26:01 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:45:12 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0d:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (C61) at PCI:0:13:0

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.61.32.25.01

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:0:13:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG T730SH (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG T730SH (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (78, 81); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdffffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdfef3000 - 0xdfef3fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfefc000 - 0xdfefcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfefd000 - 0xdfefdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfef8000 - 0xdfefbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xdfefec00 - 0xdfefecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c080 - 0x0000c083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c88f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

aca el  xinitrc:

```

#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

xinitdir=/etc/X11

sysresources=$xinitdir/Xresources

sysmodmap=$xinitdir/Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f $userresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $userresources

fi

if [ -f $usermodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $usermodmap

fi

# First try ~/.xinitrc

if [ -f "$HOME/.xinitrc" ]; then

   XINITRC="$HOME/.xinitrc"

   if [ -x $XINITRC ]; then

      # if the x bit is set on .xinitrc

      # it means the xinitrc is not a

      # shell script but something else

      exec $XINITRC

   else

      exec /bin/sh "$HOME/.xinitrc"

   fi

# If not present, try the system default

elif [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

   exec "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

# Failsafe

else

   # start some nice programs

   twm &

   xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

   xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

   xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

   exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

fi
```

y Aca mi xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "wfb"

#   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Option        "NvAGP"   "1"

   Option        "RenderAccel"   "true"   

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 6100 nForce 430"

#   Option        "AddARGBVisuals"    "true"

#   Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#   Option        "AlowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

   BusID       "PCI:0:13:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Defaultdepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"   

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode  0666

EndSection

```

Bueno, espero que me puedan ayudar!!! 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, en el log de xorg veo que el servidor X en realidad inicia correctamente.

Que pasa cuando ejecutás startx? Se queda la pantalla negra? va a negro y vuelve al tty desde el que ejecutaste el comando?

Por que no usás un gestor de inicio de sesión gráfico tipo xdm?

Renombrá tu .xinitrc tanto para root como para un usuario no privilegiado y agregá la linea que se te indica mas arriba. Probá ejecutar startx con los dos tipos de usuario a ver que hace.

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Cuando doy startx, muestra el logo de nVidia, luego por apenas medio segundo veo el cursor del mouse y luego vuelve  al tyy donde ejecute startx... mostrando antes :

```
FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

tal cual aparece en el Xorg.0.log

A que te refieres cuando dices : renombra .xinitrc para root como para un usuario no privilegiado??? 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> A que te refieres cuando dices : renombra .xinitrc para root como para un usuario no privilegiado???

 

Quiero que pruebes si el comando startx funciona como root y como un usuario cualquiera en tu pc.

El comando startx, busca el archivo .xinitrc y lo ejecuta inmediatamente a continuación de haber puesto a funcionar el servidor X.

Para cada usuario que haya definido en tu pc existe un .xinitrc en cu carpeta home: ~/.xinitrc y por ende, cada usuario podría de esta forma correr diferentes entornos gráficos.

Dentro de el .xinitrc de cada usuario, (root incluido) debería decir nada mas que:

```
exec startkde
```

Aun que si bien todo el script que tenés en tu .xinitrc también debería funcionar

Si te devuelve a la consola, insisto entonces, lo que falla no es KDE si no el servidor X.

Podrías porbar generar un xorg.conf nuevo automáticamente con el comando:

```
X -configure
```

Y probar la nueva configuración con:

```
X -c /ruta_al_xorg.conf_nuevo
```

O bien podrías generar un xorg.conf nuevo sobreescribiendo al anterior manualmente usando:

```
xorgcfg --textmode
```

O (mismo resultado pero gráficamente)

```
xorgcfg
```

Si querés probar mi xorg.conf, también uso una nvidia, te lo pego a continación:

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "Layout0"
> ...

 

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Bueno, ya puedo decir que estoy navegando  con Konqueror!!!.

El siguiente comando  ya lo habia ejecutado...:

```
echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

Leyendo en la web encontre que cuando instalamos kde, debemos modificar el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm y agregar la linea:

```
DISPLAYMANAGER = 'kdm'
```

Asi que modifique eso, ejecute startx y arranco mi KDE!!, bueno Muchas gracias

----------

## i92guboj

```

#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

xinitdir=/etc/X11

sysresources=$xinitdir/Xresources

sysmodmap=$xinitdir/Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f $userresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $userresources

fi

if [ -f $usermodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $usermodmap

fi

# First try ~/.xinitrc

if [ -f "$HOME/.xinitrc" ]; then

   XINITRC="$HOME/.xinitrc"

   if [ -x $XINITRC ]; then

      # if the x bit is set on .xinitrc

      # it means the xinitrc is not a

      # shell script but something else

      exec $XINITRC

   else

      exec /bin/sh "$HOME/.xinitrc"

   fi

# If not present, try the system default

elif [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

   exec "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

# Failsafe

else

   # start some nice programs

   twm &

   xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

   xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

   xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

   exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

fi
```

A ver, ese fichero que tú has pegado es normalmente el xinitrc que trae gentoo por defecto, y que es el que se ejecuta si no tienes uno personal. Normalmente está en /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, y lo que ves cuando se inicia Xorg con este xinitrc es twm, que es un pequeño gestor de ventanas que viene de serie con Xorg. Con dicho xinitrc no vas a conseguir iniciar kde en la vida.

Haz como ya te contaron más arriba:

```

$ echo "exec /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde > ~/.xinitrc"

```

Una vez que tu ~/.xinitrc esté listo, con dicha línea en su interior, lanza "startx", kde debería cargarse ahora si todo está correcto.

----------

## i92guboj

Felicidades, me alegro de que esté andando, pero seguramente fue que tras este paso:

 *martin.msr wrote:*   

> Bueno, ya puedo decir que estoy navegando  con Konqueror!!!.
> 
> El siguiente comando  ya lo habia ejecutado...:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Olvidaste probar startx otra vez, o algo así.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Leyendo en la web encontre que cuando instalamos kde, debemos modificar el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm y agregar la linea:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esto no tiene nada que ver conque se inicie o no kde, kdm es solo la pantalla gráfica de login. Si con KDE te refieres a eso (el login gráfico) entonces si, kdm es eso. Pero eso no es kde  :Wink: 

De cualquier modo, lo importante es que está andando.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Exacto, no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra pero mientras ande..

Salud!

----------

## martin.msr

Bueno, acepto que no tenga nada que ver... pero realmente luego de modificar el xinitrc, probe startx y no funcionaba. 

Tenga o no que ver, cuando modifique el /etc/conf.d/xdm agregando DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"ANDUVO  :Smile: 

Asi que listo! es asi  :Smile: 

----------

## achaw

Me sumo al no tiene nada que ver, no es una solucion magica, y no fue lo que arreglo tu problema. i92guboj, te dio un pantallazo de lo que paso.

Pero, me alegra que lo hallas solucionado.

Saludos

----------

